
Intel says to prepare for 'thousands of cores'  - nickb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-9981760-64.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
jncraton
It doesn't seem like we are going to have the same types of issues with
scaling web apps as people in other industries are going to have. I can see
why it will be hard for games and other high performance applications to scale
to multiple cores, but web servers work quite nicely in this setup, so I'm not
to worried about it myself.

[http://www.loudthinking.com/posts/7-multi-core-hysteria-
and-...](http://www.loudthinking.com/posts/7-multi-core-hysteria-and-the-
thread-confusion)

